# Camo Dipping



## gwaters (Jan 23, 2012)

Does anyone know of a person in or around Carrollton who camo dips guns? Thanks


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 23, 2012)

Killitgrillit on here is in Franklin.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 23, 2012)

lagrangedave said:


> Killitgrillit on here is in Franklin.



I don't do the dipping process, I have painted a few guns with duracoat brand paint


----------



## bross07 (Feb 1, 2012)

Duracoat Inc does excellent work. I think they are in Columbus but they have done several guns for myself and some friends of mine.


----------



## redq (Apr 12, 2012)

Do it yourself with this Camo Dipping kit - www.camodipkit.com


----------



## no clever name (Apr 13, 2012)

there's a place on the north side of atlanta called atlantahydroimaging.  

Just saw an ad in the swap & sell for a new company between lagrange and columbus.  They were offering introductory prices that were better than anywhere else I've seen.  Found the ad  http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/42540/camo_dipping


----------



## Offroadtek (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm guessing you prob wanted it for turkey season, but CartyKid Dips in Douglasville.


----------



## buckmaster007 (Aug 7, 2012)

Fluid designs does it in jonesboro


----------



## rockman7 (Aug 9, 2012)

after hours customs in dallas ga.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow lots of positive posts, this is what it's all about..  Helping our fellow outdoorsmen!!!


----------



## L204622 (Aug 10, 2012)

done in fl


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA (Sep 3, 2012)

I think rome at gables does it. In douglasville


----------



## Craig Knight (Sep 5, 2012)

I just bought a complete industrial sized set up and will be getting it in in the next 6-8 weeks, and will be doing guns, auto parts, wheels, just about anything you could want, in any pattern made.


----------

